# Quiz



## Benus95 (Sep 28, 2008)

While I was reading posts I came up with an Idea. What if we made a hedgehog quiz.
Just basic questions you can find on the site and on the forums. Like: 
What should be the temperature of a domesticated hedgehogs living place?
Answer: 72-80 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ohh sounds fun like a scavenger hunt!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

no. gettin the answers online is cheap. only memory.


----------



## Benus95 (Sep 28, 2008)

Your probably right!!


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure HHC already has one under "Fun Stuff" in the informational pat of the site, not the forum.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's the quiz chewy was referring to: http://www.siec.k12.in.us/~west/proj/he ... gequiz.htm

If you wanted to make your own quiz or work with someone on making one, there shouldn't be a problem with that, though. It could be a fun thing, especially when made specifically for info found on the forum. If you'd like to make one, I don't see why you shouldn't. Every quiz is capable of being different.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ahh i got one wrong! :shock: i did not know they didnt live that long in the wild... im glad sage is an indoor hedgie!!


----------



## Benus95 (Sep 28, 2008)

i was shocked too


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

I got them all right!!!


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

I got only one wrong. Awsome!


----------

